

Hidden-tear: open source ransomware-like file crypter - zdw
https://github.com/utkusen/hidden-tear

======
DougN7
Having a hard time coming up with a positive use case for this. It's not like
cycling through a file list and applying a crypto function is hard, so the
educational excuse seems pretty weak.

~~~
touristtam
I could find at least a case for educating end users if the payload can be
delivered as any genuine ransomware:

I get sick and tired of users finding good excuses to download and open all
sort of document on the main server at work and having to fetch a backup of
the VM because of their eagerness to disregard all kind of obvious
precaution.... At least with this I could organize a surprise training without
jeopardizing their work of the last few hours/days.

